# Mousery names



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Are mousery names an informal affair? I don't recall there being any registration process from when I was a member of the NMC before - but maybe I missed something...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not sure about the London club but you do register the name with the NMC if you want to show under it.


----------

